# X-box 360



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello my name is Simon and i have an xbox and i like playing games.

And i am the 1st to post in this Brand new sub forum!! Get in there:thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

2nd for me 

XBOX 360 GAMER TAG = I TEZ I


GAME ON!!!


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

i was the first to see it, in fact, i knew it was coming before you saw it coming so 'ner'! 

:lol:


----------

